# Mystery file sharing html file on Samsung galaxy S9



## Kellogs707 (Apr 26, 2019)

There is a file sharing file that was hidden that I discovered. Please take a look and respond at your earliest convenience. Even if its it's just to say you do not know. I suspect my device may have been compromised due to a malicious network breach via my modem/ router. On a side note, if you could confirm that whether or not, with certainty, that wireless carriers employ device software updates (separate from android OS. Titled in this case as a tmobile update of sorts) That would be helpful. I am running android 9, kernel version: 4.9.112 on a Samsung Galaxy S9. Thanks in advance. The suspect folder is titled exactly: "FileTransport_1.HTML" (for the sake of clarity, this first portion below appears like a header and seems nearly certainly to be a description made by/ inside the app itself, not a part of the code. The app is called "HTML viewer" which i used to access the the contents which were copied and pasted as follows:

This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.

"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><scpd xmlns="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service-1-0">
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><specVersion>
<major>1</major>
<minor>0</minor>
</specVersion>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><actionList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><action>
<name>CreateSession</name>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argumentList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SenderFriendlyName</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SenderFriendlyName</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>Message</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_Message</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>TotalCount</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalCount</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>TotalBytes</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalBytes</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>TransportDescription</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_TransportDescription</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SessionID</name>
<direction>out</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
</argumentList>
</action>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><action>
<name>TransportItem</name>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argumentList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SessionID</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>ItemDescriptor</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_ItemDescriptor</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
</argumentList>
</action>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><action>
<name>TransportItems</name>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argumentList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SessionID</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>ItemDescriptor</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_ItemDescriptor</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>TotalCount</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalCount</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
</argumentList>
</action>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><action>
<name>CloseSession</name>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argumentList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SessionID</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
</argumentList>
</action>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><action>
<name>CancelSession</name>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argumentList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><argument>
<name>SessionID</name>
<direction>in</direction>
<relatedStateVariable>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</relatedStateVariable>
</argument>
</argumentList>
</action>
</actionList>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><serviceStateTable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_SenderFriendlyName</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_Message</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalCount</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalBytes</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_TransportDescription</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_SessionID</name>
<dataType>ui4</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_ItemDescriptor</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="no">
<name>A_ARG_TYPE_TotalCount</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
"); vertical-align: bottom; height: 10px;"><stateVariable sendEvents="yes">
<name>TransportStatus</name>
<dataType>string</dataType>
</stateVariable>
</serviceStateTable>
</scpd>


----------

